# Dead Trees



## Tom Smart (Feb 7, 2017)

Article about logging the millions of dead trees resulting from the drought in CA. Shame.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...no-name:homepage/story&utm_term=.3cc78c1e3311

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Feb 7, 2017)

"The agency pays up to $1,000 per tree, Burkarth said. About 8,000 have been removed at a cost of about $6.5 million."

Wat?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 7, 2017)

Jim Beam said:


> "The agency pays up to $1,000 per tree, Burkarth said. About 8,000 have been removed at a cost of about $6.5 million."
> 
> Wat?



Seems lots of folks "have chain saw, will travel". For that money I get it.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 7, 2017)

wowzerz......where's all the burl?!!!!


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 7, 2017)

those a holes are grinding it all up into mulch for truck brake-loss off ramps and landscape fill


----------



## justallan (Feb 12, 2017)

Sorry to rant, but I'm just going to!
In my opinion this is due to all of the tree huggers that come up from the city and then bringing their big ideas with them. (We called them L.A. Rejects) It got to the point that you had to have a permit in most counties to remove a tree on your own property. They shut down entire towns claiming it was to save the spotted owl, which turned out to be wrong, it was just the easiest way they could get their way. I'm from Nevada County, California and when I started working in the woods back in the '70s there were probably 20 log mills in that county alone, when I left 13 years ago I think there was one left and don't even know if it's still running. All but 1 of these mills were small operations, so they would have never been able to over-harvest if they even wanted. Back then your bidder located logging jobs and it may be thinning, new roads, power lines, ETC. I think it's almost laughable that now they have to pay people to cut for them, but can't imagine that it will last very long.
I do feel the best thing that could of happened back then would have been splitting the state to keep the different ideas on how to run things separate from one another, but that's a whole different argument altogether.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 12, 2017)

i agree with you on the Southern CA mentality issues. i grew up in Riddle, Oregon on I-5 between Medford and Roseberg. CA transplants have done untold damage to the hard working status of the people from that area of the state. Mills were closing left and right when i moved away in the late 1980's and 90's


----------



## justallan (Feb 12, 2017)

On a side note: It seems it was about 1980 that they filmed Return of the Jedi and they did the part where they flew the "Riders" through the redwoods. They filmed that part of it in Brookings, Oregon and were allowed to wreck the crap out of those woods in the process. It was quite the stir because they were allowed to cut trees out of the way for filming crews, but the trees had to be left to "break down in a natural way" LOL. I was on the cleanup crew and replanting some of it and what a friggin' mess!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 12, 2017)

that's a cool piece of history

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 12, 2017)

if the right wanted to do such there would be riots. but to hear them tell it, leftists ideas are always correct.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 12, 2017)

Right now if I had a kiln set up I could be milling all the ash trees I want, 80% of the ash trees in my area are infested with EAB and the city is taking them down. One local tree service got a huge windfall picking up the city contract.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 12, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Right now if I had a kiln set up I could be milling all the ash trees I want, 80% of the ash trees in my area are infested with EAB and the city is taking them down. One local tree service got a huge windfall picking up the city contract.



the ash trees are giving up left and right here also. best i can tell we'll be about 50% die off by this coming summer


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 12, 2017)

vegas urban lumber said:


> the ash trees are giving up left and right here also. best i can tell we'll be about 50% die off by this coming summer



On the up side, residents can get all the firewood they want as long as it stays in city limits. A lot of folks are looking into wood burning stoves for garages and outbuildings. Wonder how many places will burn down in the next few years....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Feb 12, 2017)

I've got a nice deal about to start up.....possibly! I've been trying for quite a few years to figure out how to get any trees that the coal mine takes out, plus get them delivered for free. Well, a couple years ago someone in town saw some of the burl that I have and talked me into letting him have some for a days work. He got ahold of me last week wanting some more and then told me that he can have all the logs he wants off the mine, plus has his own dump bed trailer. He offered me a deal to bring me loads of logs if I will let him help me get burly trees to the house and sawn up and have some of the slabs. I'd be plumb stupid to pass that up and sure hope he can do it. Heck, I'd throw in some money if it took it. LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 12, 2017)

justallan said:


> I've got a nice deal about to start up.....possibly! I've been trying for quite a few years to figure out how to get any trees that the coal mine takes out, plus get them delivered for free. Well, a couple years ago someone in town saw some of the burl that I have and talked me into letting him have some for a days work. He got ahold of me last week wanting some more and then told me that he can have all the logs he wants off the mine, plus has his own dump bed trailer. He offered me a deal to bring me loads of logs if I will let him help me get burly trees to the house and sawn up and have some of the slabs. I'd be plumb stupid to pass that up and sure hope he can do it. Heck, I'd throw in some money if it took it. LOL



gotta like that opportunity. i'd be all over it if someone here offered me such

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

